# ground blinds



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Does anyone know of a company that makes a good portable ground blind for Turkey and deer hunting?

Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Buy a small pair of hand held pruning shears and cut some limbs. It is lighter and less stuff to tote around, and you can make a blind in about 2 minutes.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Interesting...I'll have to investigate that route.

i was also considering hiding in and upside-down refridgerator box.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I bought one this year to use with my son (10 years old) on his first turkey hunt. It worked very well and wasn't that much money. It was less than 20 clams and worth every penny. Unfortunately, I don't remember the brand. Our local sportsman's whore house had 2 or 3 different kinds. All were very quite, and could be set up in less than a minute. None of them were very heavy. I'd say less than a pound.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

double bull blinds are really nice go up fast, but they are expensive.


----------

